
Command line interface for Signal/TextSecure - misterXYZ
https://github.com/AsamK/textsecure-cli
======
thegp
I wonder why this didn't get more traction, for me this means Signal is
finally approaching a full fledged WhatsApp alternative (with matrix and ring
hot on its heels)

